# Frustrating neighbors



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I just need to vent.
Today is the second beautiful day this season. 
I decided to do some yardwork, which I normally enjoy.
The neighbors have a amplifier blaring rap music, they also have a microphone giving blow by blow descriptions of the kids playing basketball, along with a dog in a kennel that continuously barks.
Aaaarrrrrrggggghhhhh!
I have tried to talk to them diplomatically before, but could quickly see they were unconcerned. 

Just yesterday as I drove by their home a shoe flew by my windshield, and I ran over a garbage bag that was thrown into the road, the couple appeared to be having a dispute and the woman was throwing his things around.

I crave the county... with natural sounds ... a babbling brook would be great..
It is particularly frustrating because I sold my little cottage that had all that to make much needed repairs to my home.
Thanks for listening....


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Sorry you have to deal with that. Flying shoes, wow!!!

Where I used to live, the teenage girl behind us would play some song singing into a microphone one summer. Almost every day, she was in her garage, probably didn't know how loud it was. It got ridiculous, but we found some humor in it too. I think my husband eventually knew all the words.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

When I sat on the village council we had trouble with drunks hanging around in front of the building. After some research I suggested classical music through overhead speakers. It worked few wanted to listen to Bolero over and over,perhaps you could modify my idea and play some music for your neighbours.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

They couldn't hear my little radio over their amps!
I am in the house with the windows shut and can still hear it.
Ugh


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

That is real suffering. I'm so sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

You could maybe rent a largish stereo for a week or two and of course you'd want to "test" it when the neighbours are quiet like maybe 6AM


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Well I am awake very early ydderf....
That stuff is fun to think about but it's not who I am. 
I did just peruse some real estate sites though...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Most places in the USA have a noise ordence. Look into it and start reporting them.
No need to retailate with the same loud music makeing other neighbours suffer in kind.

*Check the laws!!!!!!!!!!.*


 Al


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I did check.
Curfew is 10 pm.
I really feel bad for a neighbor who is even closer, he works nights and sleeps days.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Just the reality of city living. 
I think you went the wrong way , you should have sold your place and moved to the cottage


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> you should have sold your place and moved to the cottage


Oh AmericanStand, I sure would have if it were possible. It was a three season cottage on leased land. The township forbid year round living.
It was difficult but necessary to sell.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I live in the city. quiet time is 11pm and strictly enforced but we're not allowed to disturb our neighbors with loud music etc. in the daytime either. ~Georgia


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Back in the '70's, there was a song named "Freddie's Dead". Neighbor played it ENDLESSLY, time after time, after time. 

Finally got tired of listening to it. Set my record player to where it would play a record over and over, made sure it was loud enough for my neighbor to hear, then set up a Hank Snow 45 and went to Oklahoma for the weekend.

Returned home three days later and Hank was still singing his heart out, Freddie was TRUELY dead (never heard another peep about him), and peace was restored.

Was glad I'd pulled out the BIG guns on this one!

Mon


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

roadless said:


> They couldn't hear my little radio over their amps!
> I am in the house with the windows shut and can still hear it.
> Ugh


I've got a 60w tube amp with a 4x12 closed-back cab... and I really suck at guitar.

My wife (almost) equally sucks at the drums.

We can have this taken care of for you in a single evening.


The whiskey is on you.


ETA: we might need to crash in your yard, and will probably bring some friends if that's cool with you.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey gun monkey I play one song on one string on the wrong type of guitar
Can I help ?


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

ydderf said:


> When I sat on the village council we had trouble with drunks hanging around in front of the building. After some research I suggested classical music through overhead speakers. It worked few wanted to listen to Bolero over and over,perhaps you could modify my idea and play some music for your neighbours.


Careful, wasn't this song used to get folks I the mindset of going to war :}


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> Hey gun monkey I play one song on one string on the wrong type of guitar
> Can I help ?


We got a bass you can play. Those "one string" songs usually make pretty great punk bass lines


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I know exactly how you feel, roadless.

We have the random neighbor noises (ours tends to be very loud Oompa music), dogs barking, etc. We also had the horrible luck to have the lots down the mountain and behind us rezoned into light industrial. Grinders, drills, compressors, trucks dumping countertop leftovers into metal dumpsters, guys working there blaring more Oompa music while on break/lunch.

I live for the weekend mornings when you can hear a pin drop. The rest of the time I have to work outside with headphones playing my own music so I don't start feeling murderous.

Keep telling myself someday we'll be able to get out of here, and live somewhere that I can't even see (much less hear) another human being unless I seek them out. I'm right there with you.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I've got a 60w tube amp with a 4x12 closed-back cab... and I really suck at guitar.
> 
> My wife (almost) equally sucks at the drums.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Mish said:


> Keep telling myself someday we'll be able to get out of here, and live somewhere that I can't even see (much less hear) another human being unless I seek them out. I'm right there with you.


I'm looking.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I couldn't take it anymore, it actually got louder.
I did call the police to ask about a sound ordinance....they said that everyone should have a quiet enjoyment of their home, no matter what time of day.
They asked for their address and just went there to tell them to turn it down.
I really dislike these situations.
I hope there aren't any repercussions , they are a rough family.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I've got a 60w tube amp with a 4x12 closed-back cab... and I really suck at guitar.
> 
> My wife (almost) equally sucks at the drums.
> 
> ...


I can’t carry a tune in a bucket. Can I come sing lead?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Had neighbors about half a mile away. They would have parties and play rock really loud. I could feel it in my house. I would call the Sheriff's office and they would come out and measure the sound level and make them turn it down. The neighbors next to them would have 2 or 3 parties a year. They had Mariachi band playing. I would go out on the porch and listen until late at night. Couldn't hear or feel it in the house, and on a summer evening/night, when it was warm and a full moon was shining, it was very pleasant. I could hear it but it wasn't at all annoying, actually made the evening more peaceful. That man died young. His daughter still lives there but they don't have those parties, and I moved across the pasture.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It is humbling to admit that had it been my taste in music, it wouldn't have been as annoying.
Nevertheless, it would be nice to hear the birds too.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Nothing as peaceful as Mexican/Spanish music on a guitar on a summer night. There is a TexMex place in town, long ago son worked there as a waiter. They put in a patio a few years back. They finally got to playing Mexican music at the right volume in the restaurant and outside as well. I have a lady friend, grew up together , and sometimes we will meet there on a summer evening and just sit and visit on the patio. Can't really hear the music if you are talking, but it fill in the moments when you aren't. We can talk about the other folks we went to school with, or our kids, or ex's, or whatever and be out there until they run us off at closing time.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Sounds like a great way to spend an evening whiterock!


----------



## Weedygarden (Mar 16, 2011)

I once lived in a townhouse with a batch of a neighbor. She would come home after 10 at night and the music would blare and wake up my sleeping infant. Another neighbor, a real jerk listened to a police scanner. I would call in the loud music waking up my baby, police scanner guy would run over and tell the neighbors. They would turn the music way down until they had the visit from the LEO. LEO would have been gone less than a minute and the music would blare. This went around and around.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

That is awful weedygarden, I hope you weren't there long!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I was on our Zoning Board for our Township and I have many friends that live in condos or resort communities that have Home Owner Associations.

Homesteadingtoday is no different than the rest of society. We all want the freedom to enjoy our property any way we want and bristle at the thought of outsiders setting the rules on our own land. We complain on the loss of freedom. But when your neighbor is spoiling the way you imagine your community to be.

I've seen postings here about LGD the bark all night, and heard "that's how the do their job". Junk cars in the front yard, providing a source
of parts for their remaining operational transportation.

We want to have the freedom to do what we want, "It's my property, I'll do with it as I see fit."

You need to have respect for the choices of others or pass rules that end the behavior that rubs you the wrong way.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Loud music and other noises can harm a person's health. 

I've had to call the police on loud neighbors a couple times. Music so loud and booming that it actually rattled my windows. I started mowing the yard early in the morning and playing classical music really loud. My speakers were better than theirs. I found a cd of bagpipe music but never got to play it for them because they suddenly stopped the loud music. They lived there only a year and a half before catching the house on fire. They were renters so they apparently found someplace else to live. Current neighbors play loud music occaisionally but just occaisionally so it's tolerable.

Throwing stuff at cars running on the road is a whole different story. That could get a person seriously injured. Call the police about that.

Best of luck in getting things worked out. Bad neighbors suck.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

She was throwing his stuff off the porch as I happened to go by, I did run over the garbage bag on the road rather than go into oncoming traffic. 
That was yesterday, they were lovely dovey tonight. 
Other than this one family, the neighbors are reasonable.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm so glad we have good neighbors. I sometimes worry that we might be the bad kids on the block when our freinds come over to play music. Thus far our neighbors tell me we aren't bothering them at all. But they are half mile away so maybe not.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

roadless said:


> She was throwing his stuff off the porch as I happened to go by, I did run over the garbage bag on the road rather than go into oncoming traffic.
> That was yesterday, they were lovely dovey tonight.
> Other than this one family, the neighbors are reasonable.


You might outlast them--just be sure to put up some bullet stops on the side of your house facing them. Sounds like an episode from "Cops".

Otherwise, Zillow might become your best friend, best of luck.

geo


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

If I responded more than once to a complaint of loud music disturbing the neighbors I would issue a final warning to turn the music down and keep it down. Then I would leave, park around the corner and return on foot.
If the music was blaring again I would arrest the miscreant and take his music equipment as evidence. Seldom had any more noise complaints at these places.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It seems that calling the police was the way to go.
I really wanted to avoid that, yet talking to them didn't help.
It will be tricky financially to find a reasonable place more rural, but that's always what I wanted to do anyway.
This type of thing just puts a fire under my butt.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

roadless said:


> This type of thing just puts a fire under my butt.


You'll end up looking like


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, neighbors can be a hoot. I got my introduction to Jimmy Buffet back in the 70's when the next door neighbor blasted "Margaret-a-ville" outside for hours at a time. The also fought like cats and dogs, him drunk, her on pills. (her 'medicine') That went on until they finally lost the house to the bank, and a set of lesbians moved in....who also fought quite a bit. The 'man-woman' threw the 'woman-woman' out in the street one night buck naked.

When we finally escaped to our present farm, I told the wife "You KNOW we're gonna have to buy a VCR now, as we have no entertainment up here"......


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

roadless said:


> It seems that calling the police was the way to go.
> I really wanted to avoid that, yet talking to them didn't help.
> It will be tricky financially to find a reasonable place more rural, but that's always what I wanted to do anyway.
> *This type of thing just puts a fire under my butt.*


Urban neighbors have probably done more for rural property sales than any other single factor.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I grew up in a small town where all the neighbors knew one another. 
Evening porch sitting was a way of life while children played together. 
Of course there were various odd characters but in general we all got along.
I didn't understand at the time just how special those days were, but I sure do now.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

haypoint said:


> We all want the freedom to enjoy our property any way we want and bristle at the thought of outsiders setting the rules on our own land. We complain on the loss of freedom. But when your neighbor is spoiling the way you imagine your community to be.
> 
> I've seen postings here about LGD the bark all night, and heard "that's how the do their job". Junk cars in the front yard, providing a source
> of parts for their remaining operational transportation.
> ...


 The problem with all of these things seems to be when neighbors do things on our land !
Roadless doesn’t care about the neighbors music on their land it bugs her when it’s on her land. 
I’ve often thought better mufflers would resolve 80% of conflicts between bikers and pedestrians, snowmachines and skiers, shooters and picnickers , etc.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Too often we do not realize how good our neighbors are until they are gone and you get some fools.

I've seen many people change from "it is my property, I can do what I want" to "we need some rules and punishment against this" due to some crappy neighbors. Sometimes it is loud music, barking dogs, race car exhaust noise, screeching or pre-dawn crowing, weekly target shooting tournament's. Sometimes it is their garbage, junk, that runs down the value of all the property in the community.
There was a guy in the community that didn't have a working toilet. He'd crap on newspapers and take it out to an old wringer wash machine, outside. When it as full, he'd set it on fire. Hard to create a zoning rule against outside burning.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I think it was Abe Lincoln that spoke about overpopulated rural areas, when he complained about sometimes being able to see chimney smoke from the neighbors.

I remember complaining about the high amount of traffic going past the house. On a holiday weekend, I'd get a dozen cars go by in a single day.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

haypoint said:


> On a holiday weekend, I'd get a dozen cars go by in a single day.


Wow that must have been insane !
I moved to town and still don’t get that......


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you for reminding me why I moved out to a cabin on a dirt road. What I hear this morning is rain on a metal roof and wild turkeys out in the back forty!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Good for you Miss Kay!
I adore rain on a metal roof!


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Miss Kay said:


> Thank you for reminding me why I moved out to a cabin on a dirt road. What I hear this morning is rain on a metal roof and wild turkeys out in the back forty!


Since i retired and moved to my farm it has been nice. Did have a couple people running up and down my power line. Fixed that with fences for the animals. Plowing the area cross ways so made it a rough ride for them. Also had a few using my county road for a race track. Fixed that also. 

B-2 stealth bomber passes over couple times a week. Based not far from here. It is just taking off and is very low when it passes. Very loud. I like watching it fly. One nice aircraft.


----------



## ford62b (Nov 3, 2014)

I have a guy who has a house next to part of my farm. This fellow was calling the state and complaining that my cows were mooing and....farting too much. Their dogs barked incessantly, 24/7 all the time. 

What they didn't realize was I owned the property right behind their house. So I went on Craigslist and bought a dozen pigs, which turned out to be the loudest, most talkative pigs I've ever seen. Kept em there the whole summer.

Haven't heard a peep from em since.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I own a dog, dogs bark. I get it.
When dogs continually bark ,something's wrong.
It's not fair to the dogs or anyone in earshot. 
The same neighbors kennel their dog all day and it barks constantly. 
Last year, while they were on their porch, I said, perhaps the dog could join you, he seems distressed...they rolled their eyes and said he's fine.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Knew of some folks who had neighbors that moved from suburbia next to their property. The new neighbors hated traffic, noise, crime, etc and wanted out. Once in the country they discovered they hated bugs, road dust, smoke, narrow roads, poor internet, wells, no regulation and no local law enforcement. The told the neighbor using a bush hog on the 5 acres in front of his property made it look terrible. They complained when he burned the rements of some dead oak trees that fell.
He did the same thing. He put up a lean too and fencing near their house and kept his goat bucks and some pigs.
The mud and the smell eventually caused a for sale sign to grow in their yard.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Some folks just like to complain. 
I'm not one of them, I choose my battles carefully.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just from my experience, and this doesn't work out 100% of the time, is to meet with new neighbors asap.

When we first moved out here, we would get a truck or an atv or a tractor in the road or drive out front quite a bit. 
A neighbor would stop by to say hello and meet. 
They were almost always pleasant, giving up useful information about the land and previous owners. Some would stay for a long time; then we might not talk to them again for years. But...we would hear from others that they gave us high marks, almost like family, even from just that first meet and greet.
We thought back to some of the comments and questions they had and realized they were very subtly giving us suggestions and anecdotes to what they considered being respectful towards others living out here.
We learned that there are ways to head off potential problems and present concerns without offending. 
The key is for the respondent to have a smidgeon on sensitivity and respect for others. If they don't, it won't matter what you do.


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

I knew early on I could never stand town living. The only real solution is to move out of town to a quiet piece of property.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Just from my experience, and this doesn't work out 100% of the time, is to meet with new neighbors asap.
> 
> When we first moved out here, we would get a truck or an atv or a tractor in the road or drive out front quite a bit.
> A neighbor would stop by to say hello and meet.
> ...


You know that other post here, about things city boys/girls won't do pointing out the difference between city folk and country folk? I think there's a big difference between the way rural/small town people act around their neighbors and the way urban/suburban people act around their neighbors.

I grew up in a very small farming town where everyone knew everyone, and you were probably related in some way to most everyone. People were very careful to be polite and sensitive to each other because it was really uncomfortable for you in town _forever_ if you got a bad reputation. 

It's completely different everywhere I've lived since then, which usually has been fairly urban/suburban areas (except when I lived on military bases, those are very insular communities too, where you watch your P's and Q's). People just don't talk to each other, they don't make connections, they move in and out so it kind of becomes like the internet where you can be rude to each other because your neighbors are just nameless people you don't even really know and they'll probably be gone in a year or two anyway. There is no social backlash from the other neighbors if you act like a jerk, because there's no/very little community.

I don't miss everyone being all up in my Kool-Aid like they were in my small town and on military bases, but I do miss people recognizing that the way they act matters even if there's no one there to see it.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I used to have a neighbor who had a noisy neighbor.
I was maybe 20, and life was work and party and not much else.
Now I feel bad for being a crappy neighbor, and personally, I don't want neighbors.
It's about 2 miles to my nearest neighbor, they don't bother me and I don't bother them, but if one of us needs help, we can count on our neighbors.
Roadless, I hope you find your place in the country and it's everything you want it to be.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am squirming a bit about this situation. 
As a teenager, my neighbor called my mom at her diner because I was blaring music....
Darn kama.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Do they own the property or rent?? Is there a landlord, you can go to?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

They own.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

GEEEEEZ. That is too bad. I hate to say it, but....you might keep looking at those real estate listings. {{{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Texasdirtdigger, I just spent the last hour looking at listings. 
By the way, it's rather quiet outside today.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

haypoint said:


> I think it was Abe Lincoln that spoke about overpopulated rural areas, when he complained about sometimes being able to see chimney smoke from the neighbors.
> 
> I remember complaining about the high amount of traffic going past the house. On a holiday weekend, I'd get a dozen cars go by in a single day.


Ha ha! If four or five vehicles come down my dirt road in a day, I like to joke that there's a traffic jam out there.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> We thought back to some of the comments and questions they had and realized they were very subtly giving us suggestions and anecdotes to what they considered being respectful towards others living out here.


Very astute!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I've been extremely fortunate to have the awesome neighbors at both my country places; here and in MO as well.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> Just the reality of city living.
> I think you went the wrong way , you should have sold your place and moved to the cottage


We moved in the 90's to our present house. Far below the quality of the house we sold. BUT... at that house we had a neighbor that religiously had lawn care companies spraying weekly to kill whatever and the fumes were horrid! I said to our neighbor that our daughter had asthma and basically her reply was "tough". Had teenagers using foul language to our elementary kids and when I complained to their parents their reply was basically... "tough"...

When I found carpet stripping tacks shoved under the wheels of our station wagon I said enough is enough!

Found another home (shack) for under $20,000 with almost 10 acres in an area that goes down routinely -25 F. Our kids were better off growing up in the boonies and in our shack than in the city. They learned if you don't work together to get enough wood inside it gets mighty cold by 6:00 am the next morning... They learned that animals get fed before humans. And they and their families are benefiting from those lessons learned decades ago. God blessed us.

No regrets.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

frogmammy said:


> Back in the '70's, there was a song named "Freddie's Dead". Neighbor played it ENDLESSLY, time after time, after time.
> 
> Finally got tired of listening to it. Set my record player to where it would play a record over and over, made sure it was loud enough for my neighbor to hear, then set up a Hank Snow 45 and went to Oklahoma for the weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Inspiring!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

My daughter and her family live in town, right next to a rental.
Over the years, there have been some less than desirable renters in that house.
The last neighbors they had were pretty good neighbors, nice kids, just a little loud sometimes, but when they moved out, I got worried about who would move in next, so I bought the place.
We did some remodeling, put a new roof on it, and rented it to my ex-wife.
Now, instead of potential meth heads living next to my grandkids, Grandma lives there.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Good move, Sir. My grandkids don't particularly want grandma anywhere near them. So that wouldn't work here.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> My daughter and her family live in town, right next to a rental.
> Over the years, there have been some less than desirable renters in that house.
> The last neighbors they had were pretty good neighbors, nice kids, just a little loud sometimes, but when they moved out, I got worried about who would move in next, so I bought the place.
> We did some remodeling, put a new roof on it, and rented it to my ex-wife.
> Now, instead of potential meth heads living next to my grandkids, Grandma lives there.


EXCELLENT!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> My daughter and her family live in town, right next to a rental.
> Over the years, there have been some less than desirable renters in that house.
> The last neighbors they had were pretty good neighbors, nice kids, just a little loud sometimes, but when they moved out, I got worried about who would move in next, so I bought the place.
> We did some remodeling, put a new roof on it, and rented it to my ex-wife.
> Now, instead of potential meth heads living next to my grandkids, Grandma lives there.



I call that a 'neighborhood improvement project'.

Neighbor of mine down the road (that we have to pass by to get out) dragged (literally) in an old 10x50 single wide mobile home and rented it for years to a variety of druggies, low life, etc. One day he says "I'm gonna HAVE to build a house for my mother-in-law on that place"......so I said "How about we start today ?"

Trailer was empty, so we cut the power....he dragged it up the valley to another place he had to be used for storage, and we dug the footers to a small house that very day ! I worked with him until we got it under roof, then left him to finish it. MIL lived in it for about 15 years, then he rented it out to much nicer folks after she passed.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I think a lot of us have a bad neighbor horror story. We gather and forage it is part of who we are. I walk down the road often to get to the field or the woods with my baskets to pick things. Years ago our neighbors son had a cut on his forehead so when he was at our house I would put vitamin E on it . As it got better and there was no scar his parents came and screamed at me saying I was a witch and not to put spells on their kids. That did it from then on we played up on their ignorance and have to admit it was fun. Growing up my kids would howl at the moon burn in the brush pile and dance.But we do not have the problems everyone else does with them .They are afraid of me because I do herbal medicine and gather food and have things drying I guess.


----------



## ford62b (Nov 3, 2014)

happy hermits said:


> I think a lot of us have a bad neighbor horror story. We gather and forage it is part of who we are. I walk down the road often to get to the field or the woods with my baskets to pick things. Years ago our neighbors son had a cut on his forehead so when he was at our house I would put vitamin E on it . As it got better and there was no scar his parents came and screamed at me saying I was a witch and not to put spells on their kids. That did it from then on we played up on their ignorance and have to admit it was fun. Growing up my kids would howl at the moon burn in the brush pile and dance.But we do not have the problems everyone else does with them .They are afraid of me because I do herbal medicine and gather food and have things drying I guess.


You. Are. Awesome!

If they're THAT uptight so as to be in terror of the local herbalist......wow.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

There are times it’s best to be the neighborhood crazy.


----------



## Weedygarden (Mar 16, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> There are times it’s best to be the neighborhood crazy.


Even when you are not the neighborhood crazy. They don't need to know.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> There are times it’s best to be the neighborhood crazy.


That fits me well. No more block parties at the trailer park in the last two summers at 2AM..


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Party Pooper !


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Party Pooper !


I took me less than 15 minutes to do what the sheriffs dept couldn't handle in two months...


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Details?
Advice ?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Details?
> Advice ?


Drove out to end of the main farm road, walked over and asked nicely to shut it down. I had a couple of beer cans thrown at me on my way back.
Drove home and put about a 100 rounds in an old gum tree then the music stopped...


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Please don't move to the country. Last thing country people need is more people moving to the country expecting peace and quiet. Next thing you know, you will try to start things like curfews and noise ordinances, wherever you move to. If you want peace and quiet, check into a gated community, some place with HOA.

My closest neighbor works shift work. He also races late model stock. Sometimes depending on his schedule, and the race calendar, test and tune can happen pretty late at night. My other neighbor, the one with 23 bear dogs, doesn't complain about the noise, because sometimes his dogs get pretty amped up when he starts putting them in the truck at 4 in the morning. Sometimes they get confused and think he is going hunting when he cranks up his service truck at the same time to go to work. You would think they could tell the difference, because the service truck has a backup alarm. He also sometimes weans calves in a pen, and that can be loud. I don't say anything, because I have several roosters, and I like to target shoot, and my son tends to play loud music.

We don't need no stinking ordinances, because we have this thing called MYOB, an inkling of what hypocrisy is, and we also have structures with walls, and have become adept at things like closing windows when we go to sleep, turning on fans, leaving a TV on in the other room. We have learned these things because sometimes our calves, bear dogs, roosters, and race cars and semi-auto rifles might wake someone in our house up, and that would cause unhappiness. So we have learned to deal with noise within our own homes. Because it is really noisy here.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Oh i can feel your pain...
My Neighbors son seem to have chosen all his hobbies by noise level...
Tracktor repairs (the big ones, not the lawn ones) including false ignitions, Car tuning incl test races on county street without mufflers incl hours of prewarm idling and shooting range duty hahha...


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> My daughter and her family live in town, right next to a rental.
> Over the years, there have been some less than desirable renters in that house.
> The last neighbors they had were pretty good neighbors, nice kids, just a little loud sometimes, but when they moved out, I got worried about who would move in next, so I bought the place.
> We did some remodeling, put a new roof on it, and rented it to my ex-wife.
> Now, instead of potential meth heads living next to my grandkids, Grandma lives there.


Exactly!

25 years ago, my closest neighbor was an old woman, about a 1/4 mile up the road. I drive by it going to town twice a day. It was one bedroom, small home over a crawl space, with a 2 car garage. I think she wanted $15,000 for it.

I needed another home like I needed another hole in my head. But, I understood that such a modest price would attract folks that might not be good neighbors. I imagined a yard covered in old appliances, cars up on blocks, dirt bikes, stock cars and unmufflered ORVs. Perhaps someone "borrowing" tools while I'm gone, etc.

So, I bought the place and rented it out. It took far more effort and money to get it in shape to rent. As with most single family rentals, the taxes and upkeep exceeded the rent income.

Renters ruin stuff. Partly because they have no interest in helping the home retain its value. Slamming doors or overloading the washing machine don't matter. Partly, they have never owned anything and ruin stuff through ignorance. But by owning the house, I was assured that I could evict the nuisance.

Some people were raised to try to fit in, to get along. They see the norms of their community and aspire to be within those bounds.
Some people are self centered and give no thought to how their actions impact their neighbors. Zoning and HOA are designed for these people. Zoning and HOA are civilized ways to bring others into compliance with the community's acceptable minimum standard. Arson, bricks through windows and poisoned pets are uncivilized ways to the same end.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

barnbilder said:


> Please don't move to the country. Last thing country people need is more people moving to the country expecting peace and quiet. Next thing you know, you will try to start things like curfews and noise ordinances, wherever you move to. If you want peace and quiet, check into a gated community, some place with HOA.
> 
> My closest neighbor works shift work. He also races late model stock. Sometimes depending on his schedule, and the race calendar, test and tune can happen pretty late at night. My other neighbor, the one with 23 bear dogs, doesn't complain about the noise, because sometimes his dogs get pretty amped up when he starts putting them in the truck at 4 in the morning. Sometimes they get confused and think he is going hunting when he cranks up his service truck at the same time to go to work. You would think they could tell the difference, because the service truck has a backup alarm. He also sometimes weans calves in a pen, and that can be loud. I don't say anything, because I have several roosters, and I like to target shoot, and my son tends to play loud music.
> 
> We don't need no stinking ordinances, because we have this thing called MYOB, an inkling of what hypocrisy is, and we also have structures with walls, and have become adept at things like closing windows when we go to sleep, turning on fans, leaving a TV on in the other room. We have learned these things because sometimes our calves, bear dogs, roosters, and race cars and semi-auto rifles might wake someone in our house up, and that would cause unhappiness. So we have learned to deal with noise within our own homes. Because it is really noisy here.


Weird it sounds like You are defending trespassers , even explaining ways to cover up their actions at expense to you.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

barnbilder said:


> Please don't move to the country. Last thing country people need is more people moving to the country expecting peace and quiet. Next thing you know, you will try to start things like curfews and noise ordinances, wherever you move to. If you want peace and quiet, check into a gated community, some place with HOA.
> 
> My closest neighbor works shift work. He also races late model stock. Sometimes depending on his schedule, and the race calendar, test and tune can happen pretty late at night. My other neighbor, the one with 23 bear dogs, doesn't complain about the noise, because sometimes his dogs get pretty amped up when he starts putting them in the truck at 4 in the morning. Sometimes they get confused and think he is going hunting when he cranks up his service truck at the same time to go to work. You would think they could tell the difference, because the service truck has a backup alarm. He also sometimes weans calves in a pen, and that can be loud. I don't say anything, because I have several roosters, and I like to target shoot, and my son tends to play loud music.
> 
> We don't need no stinking ordinances, because we have this thing called MYOB, an inkling of what hypocrisy is, and we also have structures with walls, and have become adept at things like closing windows when we go to sleep, turning on fans, leaving a TV on in the other room. We have learned these things because sometimes our calves, bear dogs, roosters, and race cars and semi-auto rifles might wake someone in our house up, and that would cause unhappiness. So we have learned to deal with noise within our own homes. Because it is really noisy here.


Which is why I mentioned no neighbors. 

I can handle hearing noises in the distance. There is a difference between hearing someone racing cars hundreds of yards away and your neighbor, whose house may be 6' away from yours, blaring his music so loud that it rattles your windows and glassware in your house, and you can't hear that TV that you left on over top of it. There is no "dealing with" that kind of noise unless you get in your car and leave your home. It's not the same thing.

I live in a rural unincorporated suburban area, the only ordinances are county ordinances. We have people shooting off various weapons occasionally (holidays sound more hillbilly than where I grew up, which is actually hillbilly). People all around us have chickens, roosters, ducks, goats, lots of horses, people a few doors down have alpacas...I love hearing all of them. One of the goats occasionally scares the crap out of me because I'm sure someone is murdering a baby, but it's funny after I realize it's just the goat. We live under a military flight path, and toward the landing/taking off end, so get a lot of low-flying helicopters - it's fine, we knew that when we moved in and, hey, it's the sound of freedom, right? 

It's the people noises - inconsiderate people who don't realize there are other people literally feet away from them and can't be bothered to simply be polite that tick me off to no end. Which is why I don't want people literally feet away from me the next time we buy a property, and why we are looking for property which is much larger than we need so that we can insulate ourselves from inconsiderate humans.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

When my neighbor turns the screw on his Edelbrock a little too far and has to grab the throttle cable and give it a good tug to keep her from dying off it will rattle my windows a good five hundred yards away. I know exactly what is happening, because I have been there drinking a beer with him when he did it before. I have helped my other neighbor a little further away load his hounds to go hunting. So I know what is happening, and understand the significance it has to the person creating the noise. Part of being a neighbor. 

When my one neighbor is flying around that short track, that is where he finds solitude. When my other neighbor goes to some wild place and turns his dogs loose on a bear track, that is where he finds his. Because they know, there is always somebody or something beyond your control that can rob the peace and relaxation out of any activity. Some of the deepest wilderness I've ever seen was not very peaceful. Thunder, hail pounding the tent, coyotes, owls, black flies, were all just as annoying as any rap song played at high volume from a thugmobile. Sometimes the void of sound exaggerates a sound. With the hum of not too distant interstates and transformers the HOA will drown out people talking in a normal voice. Out in the sticks you can hear almost every word for a long ways. 

You can buy a piece of land big enough to not have neighbors, or you could live in a HOA community, either way, and I bet we would still find your very existence annoying, in ways that you couldn't possibly understand. Sometimes the worst noise isn't very loud at all. More of a whimper. The whimper of some killjoy that isn't willing to fit in to his community, their standards, and at the same time wants everyone to conform to his or her own ideals.

They make places every day where community standards call for conformity to strict standards of conduct. If you desire being able to lounge about your house all day and night without being disturbed by another human being, or an animal belonging to one, by all means move to one of those places. Just don't assume that "the country" is that place, because it's not, you need a HOA for that kind of tranquility. 

True tranquility comes from being passionate about a thing, to the point of being oblivious to all other things, if you get tired enough doing that thing, or the things necessary to make it happen, you will probably sleep through most anything. Be that your race car, your weanling heifers, etc. If you are passionate about not hearing any other living thing over your own refrigerator, then you need a HOA not the country, or maybe a hobby.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

barnbilder said:


> True tranquility comes from being passionate about a thing, to the point of being oblivious to all other things, if you get tired enough doing that thing, or the things necessary to make it happen, you will probably sleep through most anything. Be that your race car, your weanling heifers, etc. If you are passionate about not hearing any other living thing over your own refrigerator, then you need a HOA not the country, or maybe a hobby.


I found a community that embraces silence and helpfulness. It has a low population per square mile. There is a strong community spirit. Everyone is eager to help out and everyone stays out of the business of others. The area's facebook page is sunsets, wildlife and community notices. Target practice is generally at a Range 6 miles out of this area. Many times there are no sounds at all, pure silence. I find that peaceful. There is no HOA, but there is a zoning ordinance that mostly fights blight. Once in awhile a tourist might trespass or whip around on their 4 wheelers, but they are easily tracked down and asked to tone it down. Kind of boring, huh.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

barnbilder said:


> When my neighbor turns the screw on his Edelbrock a little too far and has to grab the throttle cable and give it a good tug to keep her from dying off it will rattle my windows a good five hundred yards away. I know exactly what is happening, because I have been there drinking a beer with him when he did it before. I have helped my other neighbor a little further away load his hounds to go hunting. So I know what is happening, and understand the significance it has to the person creating the noise. Part of being a neighbor.
> 
> When my one neighbor is flying around that short track, that is where he finds solitude. When my other neighbor goes to some wild place and turns his dogs loose on a bear track, that is where he finds his. Because they know, there is always somebody or something beyond your control that can rob the peace and relaxation out of any activity. Some of the deepest wilderness I've ever seen was not very peaceful. Thunder, hail pounding the tent, coyotes, owls, black flies, were all just as annoying as any rap song played at high volume from a thugmobile. Sometimes the void of sound exaggerates a sound. With the hum of not too distant interstates and transformers the HOA will drown out people talking in a normal voice. Out in the sticks you can hear almost every word for a long ways.
> 
> ...


One of the best defenses of pollution and trespassing ever !
I must congratulate you on having such a framework open and accepting attitude.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Cornhusker said:


> My daughter and her family live in town, right next to a rental.
> Over the years, there have been some less than desirable renters in that house.
> The last neighbors they had were pretty good neighbors, nice kids, just a little loud sometimes, but when they moved out, I got worried about who would move in next, so I bought the place.
> We did some remodeling, put a new roof on it, and rented it to my ex-wife.
> Now, instead of potential meth heads living next to my grandkids, Grandma lives there.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

That is both smart and kind. If you have the $$$ this makes sense to me...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Mish said:


> Which is why I mentioned no neighbors.
> 
> I can handle hearing noises in the distance. There is a difference between hearing someone racing cars hundreds of yards away and your neighbor, whose house may be 6' away from yours, blaring his music so loud that it rattles your windows and glassware in your house, and you can't hear that TV that you left on over top of it. There is no "dealing with" that kind of noise unless you get in your car and leave your home. It's not the same thing.
> 
> ...


You summed it up nicely....I typically enjoy the sounds of folks living day to day life.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

When I lived in small town Wisconsin (population 230) the house across the street from me, the parents went out of town for a week. The teens stayed home and decided it was a good time to form a rock band and practice in their garage with the door open. Now my windows stayed open from May until October so their screeching was all I heard. I'm into classical music and had a decent stereo system at the time. I cranked up Mozart's Requiem for the Dead, it only took a few minutes before their garage door closed and they turned their volume down.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

haypoint said:


> I found a community that embraces silence and helpfulness. It has a low population per square mile. There is a strong community spirit. Everyone is eager to help out and everyone stays out of the business of others. The area's facebook page is sunsets, wildlife and community notices. Target practice is generally at a Range 6 miles out of this area. Many times there are no sounds at all, pure silence. I find that peaceful. There is no HOA, but there is a zoning ordinance that mostly fights blight. Once in awhile a tourist might trespass or whip around on their 4 wheelers, but they are easily tracked down and asked to tone it down. Kind of boring, huh.


Sounds like you found a community that has standards that suit you, and you are precisely where you belong. Much easier than changing everybody elses standards to meet yours. Don't want to smell a hog farm, don't move next to a hog farm. Landowner decides to put in hog barns, well, I guess you should have purchased that land if you didn't want a hog farm there, or you should have settled in a place that wasn't zoned for hog barns.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

https://american-outdoors.net/2017/02/08/when-neighbors-collide-city-vs-country/


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

when we were in high school, by brother and I would occasionally sit on the porch roof and play our trombones.
we were awful players, but we never had anyone complain.
once we could hear, (just hear) loud music. It was not annoying, but I was curious. so I took a ride down the road for over a mile. it was coming from the neighbors place where he had a steel yard. I drove in and there were dozens of teenage kids. the guy's son came to my car and asked if the music was too loud ? I said, no, I was just nosey where it was coming from. He was quite pleased that I could hear their speakers from so far away.. It was a graduation party..
noise in general does not bother me as long as I know what is going on..


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Every time I read a thread like this I love our place more. We are only 3 miles out of a small town but will never have neighbors. Behind us, our land goes up to rr tracks. One side, a little used road with a sand pit pond and woods on the other side of the road. On the other side of our land is cropland, if someone would decide to build there we still have a 15 acre buffer zone from our house. In front of our property, more cropland that is low lying and becomes a pond on occasion. So no one will ever build close enough to bother us. 

We still have neighbor issues at the rentals. One has chain link fence around the back yard. Neighbor behind and to one side both put up privacy fences about a foot off the chain link, leaving a strip impossible to mow or care for. So bring on the round up and just keep it killed down. Neither neighbor gave any advance notice, poof, there's a fence. Lucky for them they got permits, we checked.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> once we could hear, (just hear) loud music. It was not annoying, but I was curious. so I took a ride down the road for over a mile. it was coming from the neighbors place where he had a steel yard. I drove in and there were dozens of teenage kids. the guy's son came to my car and asked if the music was too loud ? I said, no, I was just nosey where it was coming from. He was quite pleased that I could hear their speakers from so far away.. It was a graduation party..
> noise in general does not bother me as long as I know what is going on..


Years ago, about once a week a small group of guys used to play poker, drink and play music with their instruments.
They got loud, sometimes obnoxious, and their wives would send them packing, until they ran out of houses to hold their card games. So, they bought 20 or 30 acres out in the sticks, cut a road and cleared an area for camping.
Today there are a half dozen old trailers, a small cabin and spots for tents. The area is 6 or 7 miles from here, and on a good night with a breeze, you can hear the banjos and fiddles. I find it quite enjoyable on a warm summer night.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Isn’t it funny how miraculous it seems on a quiet night when you can hear voices 3 miles away and the train almost 30 miles away.
But you still don’t want either one of them in your backyard ?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We have been very, very fortunate in that we have only ever once had bad neighbours. Everyone else has been great and we are still friends with them. This includes country, suburban and city people.

We have become very spoiled by the peace and quiet here and the fact that we don't have a big population. There are many times during all seasons, but particularly in winter, when you literally do not hear a sound when outside. The snow and trees actually talk when it is cold.

I have always been a calm person - my anxiety showing in my OCD behaviour which includes checking doors and windows in a routine that involves many shakes and knob turnings (broke the latch on the bedroom window yesterday) and counting pets over and over to make sure they are all safe inside when we leave.

Lots of noise does bother me but only noise that is not normal for the time of day or area. I tune out the normal noise - just realized the pups next door are hissy fit barking right now but they will stop shortly - so it does not stress me. 

We do not live in a vacuum. All normal noise - kids, dogs, adults, construction, lawn mowers, cars, motorcycles, chainsaws, farm animal - just seem to fit in with our life and are easily accepted. Even planes and helicopters except when it is military jets or the water bombers are going out. The jets because they make the house shake and the water bombers because I know that means trouble.

When we have been back to the big city I have quite enjoyed it despite the circumstances - illness. It really is a very different world but quite interesting. Lots to see and if you enjoy people, lots to study. The noise is completely different and the crowds can push in on you. My husband just hates it, especially the crowds. He is very spoiled by over 20 years here in the north. Gets antsy if there are more than two cars ahead of him waiting to make a left hand turn at a traffic light and has actually walked out of the bank when there have been two or three people ahead of him at the ATM machine.

Neighbours can be odd, prickly , annoying and even unfriendly but over time we have always gotten to know ours well. We just let them be them and never force ourselves on them. It is really like dealing with animals - let them come to you. We do not believe in reporting anyone to the authorities for daily life activities (crime is different) just prefer to deal with any problem directly. 

A few years ago our new neighours had very barky dogs. No problem as long as they are not barky too early or too late or going for hours. And they weren't. Once they had been out partying and obviously were feeling no pain - put the dogs out, went to bed and forgot them. At 35 below zero not a good idea and the dogs barked and whined. Husband went over and had to pound on their bedroom window for quite some time to get them to wake up and rescue their own dogs. The following winter they went on vacation and the house-sitter dog minder did exactly the same thing. 

After that for a while they ignored us when we walked past them and our other neighbour told us they were furious with us. So I went over to find out what got their knickers in such a twist. They had been reported to by-law and fined for their dogs disturbing the peace. Blamed us. T'weren't us. I straightened them out politely and we are good neighbours to this day. I wonder how many neighbour problems happen because people do not talk to each other ?


----------



## ford62b (Nov 3, 2014)

I am of the opinion that the rights to your property end at the property line; just because you have a dozen dogs on your property does not mean that I have to listen to them bark all hours of day and night. 
I am not saying I am intolerant of any noise, but I am saying that I consider it wrong to force everyone around you to suffer because you want a pack of dogs or loud ass music.

For example, my neighbors are quiet folk who have the occasional weekend loud party. I can live with that- they chill out by midnight and don't make it an all the tine issue.
Me personally? I don't run the tractor early in the morning or late at night, even though I have the "right" to. Why force my neighbors to suffer on a Sunday morning to the sounds of a Ford 4630 bush hogging?
Same thing with smells- I use a truck loads of sawmill shavings to keep the pig manure covered down. Yeah, I don't have to do that by law but it is the right thing to do.

There is one house I don't like looking at because he has junk all around it. Instead of demanding he clean up I am planting trees to block the view. I do that because he has the right to live how he wants, as do I.
Now, when he's shooting at targets at the end of his yard and the bullets are flying though my cow fields- then we have an issue. I brought it to his attention, he said he was in the county and could shoot wherever he wanted. I pointed out that if he shot towards me, my family, or my livestock I would take that as an act of deadly agression and return fire in much greater volume & accuracy. Then we both calmed down and I explained that I didn't want anyone to get hurt or him drop a cow my accident. He hasnt shot since. 

End of random soapbox rant...


----------



## red1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Country living is usually pretty quite...except for the gun toadys that shoot their multimags off..
Not a lot but occasionally...Believe people have gotten on some of these idiots...not as often
as it once was....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ford62b said:


> he said he was in the county and could shoot wherever he wanted.


Remind him that even though it's legal for him to shoot on his premises, once the bullets cross a property line he is totally liable for any damages they cause.


----------



## ford62b (Nov 3, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Remind him that even though it's legal for him to shoot on his premises, once the bullets cross a property line he is totally liable for any damages they cause.


He lives on just over a half acre lot; unless he puts up a 12ft berm at the back of his property I'm not even entertaining the idea of him shooting. 

Aside from this issue, I'm pretty low key on alot of stuff. Even the neighbors dogs coming over and sniffing around don't bother me...as long as they don't chase the chickens or cows!! The farmer next to me shoots dogs on sight in his fields, but I don't think that's good for a person's karma.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I say clean hour car with radio blaring say some country or really heavy rock music. Both of those make the rap crowd Cringe. I don’t like too much country but I could rock out. 
Really loud put any of these into Pandora and turn it up this will cure your ‘rap problem’ :
Slayer, Black Flag, Bad Brains, Eyehategod, the Melvins. Guaranteed to make the rap crowd cry


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Tell em Mike Williams sent ya


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

ford62b said:


> I am of the opinion that the rights to your property end at the property line; just because you have a dozen dogs on your property does not mean that I have to listen to them bark all hours of day and night.
> I am not saying I am intolerant of any noise, but I am saying that I consider it wrong to force everyone around you to suffer because you want a pack of dogs or loud ass music.
> 
> For example, my neighbors are quiet folk who have the occasional weekend loud party. I can live with that- they chill out by midnight and don't make it an all the tine issue.
> ...


Why does his junk offend you ?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That is a really good question, and I will take a shot at answering.

“Offend” may not be the best word to describe the reaction to that type of neighbor’s property.

I have a friend whose son lives on his land. The son has accumulated building materials for years and attempted to construct a house. He is unable to keep focused on any particular part of the project or follow advice, so the structure is haphazard. The piles of materials are a habitat for rodents and snakes.

Obviously, it’s not my problem and none of my business, but it makes me uncomfortable to look at it. (It isn’t visible from the road. I only see it when hiking.)

Why does it make me uncomfortable?

In my opinion, which accounts for nothing in the big scheme of things, the piles are evidence of his state of mind.

The mother in me wants to rush in and “fix” it, but I am equally repelled by the lack of sanitation. Also, knowing the history, any offer of help opens me to being drawn into drama that I don’t want. 

I wish better for him. I have heard him talking about it. He doesn’t like his situation, but he’s unable to fix it.

Maybe there is a touch of fear in my response. Maybe it’s because living like that is not “normal” in my way of thinking. Maybe I worry about his dad having to deal with it.

Good question, American Stand. Thank you.


----------



## RenoHuskerDu (May 26, 2011)

Cities will become killing fields once the grid goes down or 3% blows up substations feeding cities. Armed groups of thugs will roam, looking for food, water, women.

That noise just might be God suggesting that you move to the country.


----------



## ford62b (Nov 3, 2014)

AmericanStand said:


> Why does his junk offend you ?


Doesn't "offend" me in the sense of the word, just not my cup of tea. So instead of trying to force my will and views upon him I am going to plant trees on my property, since I am the one with the objection. It's not affecting me at all aside from I don't like looking at it (ie no barking dogs or rotting garbage). 

It's his preference to have his place how he wants; I'm going to plant a few select trees so I don't have to look at it whilst sitting on my porch or in the shop. Everyone is happy- even the birds benefit from the new trees.


----------



## Chris in Mich (May 13, 2002)

I once trained a neighbor dog to "hush" with a dog whistle and yells to shut up -- took several evenings, but it did the trick.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

RenoHuskerDu said:


> Cities will become killing fields once the grid goes down or 3% blows up substations feeding cities. Armed groups of thugs will roam, looking for food, water, women.
> 
> That noise must might be God suggesting that you move to the country.


Many of us would love to, but situations are that we cannot at this time.

I don't think the "country" would be free of roaming bandits in your scenario, either. Unprepared and/or shady people capable of violence don't just live in urban areas.


----------

